# Barnett Black Widow Slingshot



## Jormajonne (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi!

Im curious to know is Barnett black widow slingshot good for hunting. Its kinda cheap and stuff but does it birds like pheasants? I have been thinking that i would buy a new slingshot. I would like to know what you think about the slingshot. (link below) I would be very grateful if you could recommend some good slingshots for hunting. I want a wristrocket type of slingshot. Price limit 30€

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BARNETT-BLACK-WIDOW-SLING-SHOT-CATAPULT-HUNTING-SHOOTING-/280839777282?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item41635aec02

Thanks!

Cheers .. Jormajonne


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

You likely won't find many wrist-braced type slingshot enthusiasts here, though many (most) of us have used them at one time or another. I put mine away as soon as I realized how much better the ones I make are.

Check out our Vendors. For 30Euros, you should be able to buy a very capable hunting slingshot. And by all means, read this thread.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

:iagree: with Henry

The bands on them are my biggest issue with them. From my experiance, the bands are too short (for me) and not much power to take game humainly. Again, that's my opinion. Check out the polymer stuff from Simple Shot and Pocket Predator. Both have good selections under your price(not factoring shipping). But your the one shooting it, not me. You should go with what will work for you.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I used a Barnett "Black Widow" with a wrist brace many years ago before wrist braces were outlawed in my country. To be honest, having made my own board cut slingshots and the transition to flat bands, the "Black Widow" is not really worth the money: the 6 mm steel forks are only partially inserted inside the upper part of the plastic grip, and the draw weight of the tubes seems somewhat excessive for the actual power output obtained.

I would personally have a preference for the "Saunders" brand if I were to purchase a mass market slingshot.

You may in fact be far better off purchasing a good quality slingshot with a good flat band setup from one of the vendors in this forum: check out the excellent slingshots made by Bill Hays (USA), or the top notch birch plywood slingshots made by "John the Gamekeeper" (U.K. - see http://www.gamekeeper-catapults.co.uk/ ), among others.

The power output of a flat band-equipped slingshot is quite amazing: no need for a wrist brace and much better overall performance - not to mention the fact that you can cut your own bands according to your specific needs.


----------

